# Aria/Vocal Music?



## sentralorigin (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm looking for artists that do aria type or choir music, like Carmina Burana's O Fortuna, Ave Maria, or Mozart's Lacrimsa type music. Sometimes I'm sometimes picky about my music  , so can anyone just suggest whatever they have or comes to mind?


----------



## Future_teacher (May 1, 2007)

What time periods do you like? What languages? It would help to narrow it down a little bit. Are you interested in strictly opera arias or do you like art songs/lieder as well?

I have a nice recording of lieder made by Bryn Terfel called An Die Musik. It's just Shubert lieder. I also have a nice recording of English Art Songs by Bryn Terfel called Silent Noon.


----------



## sentralorigin (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a taste I can't really describe in words...it's just that when I hear this certain type of music, I just like it. Others which may seem like exactly the same type of music, I might not like. It's kinda weird. Any language is fine, any time period. I like to pick out from all kinds, including opera arias and art songs and lieder as well.


----------

